# to cute...even i can embrace this story.



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

The Orangutan and the Hound - AOL Video


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I remember when i first saw that it realy made me laugh, similar to the golden retreiver and the elephants in that elephant reserve.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the rolling technique the orangutan uses when walking the hound.

Cute story indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I fell in love with this story the first time i watched it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very adorable story.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Huh that was pretty cute.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Cute! Reminds me of Coco's kitten.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

love the background blues too!! Great story.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Force feeding the hound a piece of banana cracked me up! Whole video very cute.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Very cute!!! See Paddy I knew you had a soft side.... lmao


----------

